

A former FDA commissioner went dumpster diving to find out why we overeat - robg
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/04/26/AR2009042602711_pf.html

======
maximilian
In the "Super Size Me" movie, the main dude gets literally addicted just like
described in this article. He is depressed until he gets his McDonalds fix and
then is pleasantly satiated until he feels like ass because he just ate 1500
calories of McDonalds.

~~~
biohacker42
I think that's an insulin thing. I can put myself in a similar state with
healthy home cooked food, it just takes a bit of empty sugary/starchy
calories.

Some foods spike your insulin levels and 3 to 4 hours later your body is so
glucose deprived that you feel bad and depressed, but take one bite to eat and
within 5 minutes you're chipper again.

~~~
latortuga
So the solution then is to eat less of the food that makes you crash and more
of the food that keeps your mood on an even keel. It also doesn't help that
caffeine from sugary sodas wears off around the same time as the sugar crash -
double whammy of depressed.

------
pavel_lishin
One of the best and easiest things you can do to stay healthier is to buy your
own ingredients and make your own food.

And "potato chips" isn't an ingredient.

~~~
edw519
Or stop worrying about labels by only eating things without labels.

~~~
pygy
Probably because I'm not American or a native English speaker, I don't get
what you mean by labels in this context.

~~~
rarrrrrr
At least in US grocery stores, there is an inverse relationship between the
prettiness of the packaging, and the healthfulness of the product. Fresh
produce and such aren't packaged at all.

~~~
Glide
I think he might be referring to the existence of labels on food products.
Some countries might not have labels listing ingredients on processed food
products.

------
Femur
My rule to stay healthy is "Don't eat anything that does not rot."

This limits me to fruits, vegetables and meat (generally) and helps me stay
away from processed food. It is really easy to remember too. I pick up an item
at the store, ask myself it will rot, if it will, I buy it.

~~~
elai
Some things take a long time to "rot", like dried rice and beans.

~~~
Femur
Of course my rule is not universally applicable, but it does help me out in
general.

Also, I do tend to stay away from rice and grains as they usually have a high
glycemic index and I have a history of Type II diabetes in my family.

------
LurkingGrue
We are addicted because junk food is yummy.

